# To sell or not to sell?



## Abbygalll (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmmm, so I was cleaning today and heard a knock on my door. It was the avon lady, lol. She pestered me for a few about how it's so wonderful to get involved in and REALLY wanted me to start today. I'm very cautious with decisions like these so I told her I'd like to wait and I'd see.

Now... I guess I just need a kick in the butt or something, IDK. But is it a good idea? CAN it really be worth it? I mean, I do definitely have people that will buy in my family. Only 3 that I know of for sure... but people tell me you'd be surprised at what you can do with little effort in this business. I enjoy their products, and I enjoy makeup obviously. So I don't think I could really be BAD at doing it. Just want to know what you ladies think... if it will be worth my time or not.

Seems like there are many ways to get it going really. Internet, people you know, apparently you can link to facebook now, etc. And I notice the boards have a place






I really don't want to get into it though with no guarantee of it being worth it or not, I know its what you make of it and such but yea. I just want to know of success stories and how much it HONESTLY takes each month. I think it would be a great option to make a few extra since I'm a college student and some people here should know how that life goes





Anyway... would just appreciate some honest feedback on this.



!

Thanksss.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 30, 2010)

Honestly, no I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Abbygalll (Mar 30, 2010)

I appreciate the honesty, haha.


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Mar 30, 2010)

I did it once, I felt like I was spending more in booklets &amp; buying products then actually selling and profiting. =/ But then again.. I was 16 years old when I sold it hah.


----------



## Karren (Mar 30, 2010)

You would become the pestereer instead of the pesteree? Personally I'd concentrate on my studys... Unless you really need the income to make ends meet..


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 30, 2010)

Not worth it in my opinion either.


----------



## Darla (Mar 30, 2010)

I have never heard of anyone making any money with those at home sales ideas, either from makeup, tupperware, high priced kitchen accessories or lingerie and sex toys.


----------



## Abbygalll (Apr 1, 2010)

I've decided against it, pretty much





I mean, it seems like you'd have to have like $20,000 customers to profit. Because you don't get ALL the money from what you sell. So w/e. Lol.

I will just be looking for a part time job after summer


----------

